
WxErlang: Getting_started [pdf] - brudgers
https://arifishaq.files.wordpress.com/2017/12/wxerlang-getting-started.pdf
======
mikhailfranco
I think most people today would use a web front-end to Erlang/Elixir, with
events over websockets (cowboy), using WebGL in the browser, with either
server-side rendering (Phoenix LiveView) or client-side JS integration (pick
your poison).

[https://github.com/phoenixframework/phoenix_live_view](https://github.com/phoenixframework/phoenix_live_view)

These ideas were first proposed by ... joearms, of course, way back in 2009.

[https://armstrongonsoftware.blogspot.com/2009/12/comet-is-
de...](https://armstrongonsoftware.blogspot.com/2009/12/comet-is-dead-long-
live-websockets.html)

RIP Joe

~~~
brudgers
Because WxErlang is distributed as an OTP application with the current OTP
package, it's dependency implications are different. Not necessarily better or
worse, just different.

------
arnon
Where was this in 2014 when I wasted two months on doing the most basic WX
things?

~~~
jjjbokma
There was a Python book on Wx back then if I am correct. At least that was
what I used when writing a WxPerl program, a few years ago.

